# Connecting amp head to cabinet... (laugh away)



## heffergm (Apr 26, 2007)

Ok, I'm a noob when it comes to amps/cabs. I've always used combo's. I'm sure this will give someone a chuckle at the very least, so:

My new JSX head has two speaker output jacks. My Avatar 2x12 has 2 speaker input jacks (8ohm). I know enough to set the impedance on the head to 8ohm to match the cab.

My question is, do I connect both outputs from the head to the inputs on the cab? Or just one?

In the interests of not blowing anything up, I figured I'd ask first, connect later.


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe one of the jacks on the Avatar is an out jack. I could be wrong. Plug one of the outputs into one of the inputs. SHould work just fine


----------



## heffergm (Apr 26, 2007)

Hrm. Could be. Unfortunately they're not labelled.


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 26, 2007)

Both of the jacks on the cabinet are the same. If you popped off the jackplate, you'd see that they are connected directly together. The jacks on the head may be different, but probably not if they are not labeled so. Does the speaker cabinet have a split or stereo switch? If not, just run one speaker cable between the head and cab. Also, don't use a guitar cable for this. The wire is too thin.


----------



## heffergm (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah, I did some reading at avatar's site, and I think you're right. It's a mono cab, so both jacks are basically in/out. Connect one output from the amp to one of the speaker jacks, and the other jack becomes an output to daisy chain another speaker.

As for the cable, I'm using these:
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Monster-Cable-Standard-S100-14-14-Speaker-Cable?sku=331640

(Monster speaker cable)


----------



## Popsyche (Apr 26, 2007)

heffergm said:


> Yeah, I did some reading at avatar's site, and I think you're right. It's a mono cab, so both jacks are basically in/out. Connect one output from the amp to one of the speaker jacks, and the other jack becomes an output to daisy chain another speaker.
> 
> As for the cable, I'm using these:
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/product/Monster-Cable-Standard-S100-14-14-Speaker-Cable?sku=331640
> ...



Sounds good!


----------



## heffergm (Apr 26, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for the help!


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 26, 2007)

Plug in and forge some sonic mayhem!


----------

